# Ridgid 7/8" Sectional Cables...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I'm going to be putting in an order soon to run 7/8" Ridgid/General sectional cable from a drill.


Most of the sections are going to be the General 5'ers. Should I get one 15' innercore section as a leader, does it make that much of a difference? I'd like to hold close to 100'


Was debating between the Eel 1.25" cable carrier vs the Ridgid 1.25" cable carrier...??? Which holds more cable?


As far as blades go I'm probably going to get a smaller arrowhead, root saw and a shark tooth C cutter.


I'm going to get the drill adapter from Drain Rehab. I will also need a uncoupling tool.


Anything I'm missing?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> I'm going to be putting in an order soon to run 7/8" Ridgid/General sectional cable from a drill.
> 
> 
> Most of the sections are going to be the General 5'ers. Should I get one 15' innercore section as a leader, does it make that much of a difference? I'd like to hold close to 100'
> ...







A foot pedal and a frame! BAHAHAHAHHA :biggrin::vs_laugh:








Lolz, drain humor.....






.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> A foot pedal and a frame! BAHAHAHAHHA :biggrin::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I already have a few of those :laugh:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Did you get everything in?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Did you get everything in?





Not yet. I'm still adding things, lol!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

This is what I'm going to start out with.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I added auger heads for my 7/8" cable and I added auger heads for my 5/8" cables as well. 


In the picture is an auger head that I sent down a sewer line on my 7/8" cable. Unknown at the time to me, there was a broken line downstream. So the auger head got hung up. With my friend and me pulling by hand, we dislodged it and I got my cable back. Whewwww!! We all know that feeling when the cable is stuck and won't come back.

So, I removed the wings on this particular auger head and still have it in my toolbox, but it is a poor design in my opinion. Either that, or I made a poor choice and should not have sent it down the line. Anyway, lesson learned.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Things are starting to come in, almost wet myself :wink:


The Ridgid root saw and shark tooth cutter seem pretty cheesy for $35.00 each.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> Things are starting to come in, almost wet myself :wink:
> 
> 
> The Ridgid root saw and shark tooth cutter seem pretty cheesy for $35.00 each.


I've always been amazed how you keep your carpet so clean! :biggrin:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> I've always been amazed how you keep your carpet so clean! :biggrin:





lol!


Same carpet since 1994. Maybe get new this year.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I love getting new tools.. I still need some cutter and stuff I got 15 sections of the 1.25" cable.. and working on some cutters my guide hose is pooched.. my general needs new cable too it's old.. 

I usually just use scrap money to buy new stuff.. lately we've been ripping out significant amounts of cast iron so getting some weight...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I love getting new tools.. I still need some cutter and stuff I got 15 sections of the 1.25" cable.. and working on some cutters my guide hose is pooched.. my general needs new cable too it's old..
> 
> I usually just use scrap money to buy new stuff.. lately we've been ripping out significant amounts of cast iron so getting some weight...


You're buying tools for the company with your own money??


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Tango said:


> Venomthirst said:
> 
> 
> > I love getting new tools.. I still need some cutter and stuff I got 15 sections of the 1.25" cable.. and working on some cutters my guide hose is pooched.. my general needs new cable too it's old..
> ...


Of course not.... I barely have enough money for leisure let alone tools.. 

I've gone to minimalist tools at work.. because something broke and they wouldn't replace it..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> Of course not.... I barely have enough money for leisure let alone tools..
> 
> I've gone to minimalist tools at work.. because something broke and they wouldn't replace it..


Yeah Yeah sure, they play the game of not supplying tools making you believe they get work so you can have a job. But yet your boss has a brand new Harley, a convertible, a huge winnebago, 5x wheelers in a 4 door garage.

They would F-ing hate me and fire me, I would put all new stuff on their account and make sure it gets dirty so they can't return it. That game plays both ways. I'd be sitting in the truck all day doing nothing until the boss shows up with tools needed. :devil3::devil3:

I learned tricks from the old timers and made some of my own. They wouldn't supply a tool fine I took 45 minute breaks each day until the tool was paid off.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Lol.. we have old timers that do the same thing.. Im not really like that I try to be productive because the office staff count on me to clear the calls littlerly....


the tool was a shop vac it died, and I said hey replace it he didnt want to so no big deal.. i just took every power tool off the truck... he used to call all the time asking me if I had this or that because the job called for it..


His customers will notice.. no big deal for me.. He had a blow out last year wanting all our "plumbers" to have ladders.. and for them to have electrical testers to do work on electric tanks..


I have 2 more shop vacs at home but they are not going to go in the truck nooo way..


I Understand the point of view his "plumbers" do lots of riser replacements in some large buildings.. and all the scrap is for them to keep.. which is mega bucks like 5-10 grand every 3-4 months split between 6 of them.... mines like 600 bucks a year unless I take everything I can maybe 1K.. 



We are the residential and drain cleaning company (all sector drains) and we are second class citizens.. they are strictly Hi-rise and commercial...


I even do their service work sometimes stupid stuff mostly or If im at the building I will do that companies calls when the super asks.. replacing partition stops, valves, partition stops, no heat calls lol whatever.. I don't change cartridges and seats usually just because i only carry residential basics for my area.. Waltec, Moen, Delta, Emco, Riobel( lately ), they carry like Cuthbert, Sterling, Galtmaster, Belanger, and about 10 more that i cant think of as regular stock.. 



you wouldn't believe the amount of different stuff plumbers put into those building over the years.. its like make it standard guys so you know what you need.. so alot of times they rip it out and put in moen....


----------

